# 2012 LTZ Noise



## cef2lion (Aug 7, 2012)

Have a less then 6 month old 2012 LTZ. Been noticing a noise that seems turbo related. Its a buzzing or howling noise coming from the right front side of car. It only happens up load. If I let up on the gas the noise goes away. I don't recall if it was as pronounced when new. Sounds like its coming from the air resonator area.

Is this a normal noise? It sounds like when you drive over the center or edge rumble strips ont he highway but not as pronounced. I searched a bit but didn't see anything related.

Craig


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Might be something to do with the turbo winding up. Not much help but its a start, im not much of a mechanical person, good luck


----------



## cef2lion (Aug 7, 2012)

Pretty sure it is the turbo winding up but it sounds like a vibration or buzzing sound along with that. More so then I thought it should be and wanted to know if its just a common noise for the 1.4.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Check your air filter housing and pipes for a leak. Unless you have removed the resonators ahead of the air filter housing/airbox, the turbo should be pretty inaudible under load. 

If it happens at 2000 RPM or more, the turbo is responsible. It's a normal noise for the turbo to make, but it is muffled quite heavily by the factory design. If you hear it more without changes to the system, check for a leak.


----------



## cef2lion (Aug 7, 2012)

I have to take a look. Car is unmodified. I have not had the hood up except to check the fluids. This noise is very noticeable and if I recall it has develped over time. If don't see anything will have it in under warranty for a look.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

If it's a light "whoosh" noise, that's the turbo spooling. 

Since the car is stock, I'm suspecting a leak of some sort. Have it checked out.


----------



## cef2lion (Aug 7, 2012)

I took a look. Nothing seems out of order. I didn't pull the air filter cover as yet. Sounds like its coming from inside the fender where I assume the resonator is. Seems louder then what I think it should be in stock form.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cef2lion said:


> Have a less then 6 month old 2012 LTZ. Been noticing a noise that seems turbo related. Its a buzzing or howling noise coming from the right front side of car. It only happens up load. If I let up on the gas the noise goes away. I don't recall if it was as pronounced when new. Sounds like its coming from the air resonator area.
> 
> Is this a normal noise? It sounds like when you drive over the center or edge rumble strips ont he highway but not as pronounced. I searched a bit but didn't see anything related.
> 
> Craig



Craig,
I would recommend that you have your dealer look into this for you. They will be in the best position to let you know if what you are hearing is normal or not. Please keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

I had this noise once also. I sounded like running over grooved asphalt. It lasted intermittently for about 45 seconds and went away. Hope it was just the turbo acting like a turbo.


----------

